# Feci güzel [çok kötü mü, acıklı mı]



## hhtt

Merhaba. "Feci güzel" derken buradaki fecinin anlamı 1.acı, acıklı, trajik midir yoksa 2.çok kötü müdür

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Ikisi de değil. Sadece "çok" demek. 

Feci güzel = aşırı güzel


----------



## hhtt

Ayrıca felaket güzel veya manyak güzel diyebilir miyiz?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Evet, dehşet güzel ve deli guzel de denir. Hattâ "psikopat güzel" bile duydum.


----------



## hhtt

Yani bunların hepsi aynı zamanda mecazen afet demektir değil mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Evet, ama sırf şu an "güzel" dediğimiz için. Yoksa her sıfatla kullanılabilir.
Manyak zor. Dehşet zengin. Feci hızlı.


----------



## hhtt

Rallino said:


> Evet, ama sırf şu an "güzel" dediğimiz için. Yoksa her sıfatla kullanılabilir.
> Manyak zor. Dehşet zengin. Feci hızlı.



Ayrıca bayanlara yönelik olmalı, yoksa çok güzel bir papağana da afet diyemeyiz değil mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Ravien

hhtt said:


> Ayrıca bayanlara yönelik olmalı, yoksa çok güzel bir papağana da afet diyemeyiz değil mi?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Aynen öyle 
''Feci güzel'' samimi bir söylemdir bu arada. Yanlış değil ama resmiyetten uzak


----------

